# 2020 Decision Time is Coming Up



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Do I take a chance in 2020 or wait until Covid 19 is a memory? For me collecting enough bait may be my biggest issue by August. I have not decided on a plan of action. It took a lot of years to be able to draw for either red oak or Newberry first hunt.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I would like to think you’ll be good by August. At least be free to go. Bait may be an issue not sure what you use but hopefully things will be back at least somewhat functional by then. However it’s certainly not a given. I don’t envy your decision. Good luck.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I should draw for Baldwin this year, but getting alot of sweets for bait could be an issue .


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do I take a chance in 2020 or wait until Covid 19 is a memory? For me collecting enough bait may be my biggest issue by August. I have not decided on a plan of action. It took a lot of years to be able to draw for either red oak or Newberry first hunt.


After this many years, wait one more.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Same situation here, thinking I'm going to send it. 10 points red oak should be a slam dunk.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I was going to get my first this year but I’m going to pass. Especially because I would be relying on a guide.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

With the Uncertain Times and this is not "essential" to apply especially going to a vendor to apply I have enough to get a license for South Baldwin with 14 points but I doubt I will apply for 4 more years but for a point these next few years once I can spent the entire 1 Season and be able to put Bait out often. What is 1 year or 4 Years as 12 or 13 years just to get enough required Points for Baldwin and it is a 1 Time Chance as waiting another 12 Years as it will be most likely too late being well over 70 Plus Years Old then. 
Decisions Decisions we All have Them.
Good Luck Deciding it is low on my list to apply for a 2020 Bear License making it past COVID 19 is at the top of my list right Now...
Newaygo1


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll just apply for a point online.

Im also thinking bait is an issue.

Ive also considered I might not draw next year if everyone skips years and applies next year. Or they may postpone this year's tags until next year.

So much uncertainty! I still have a few other embers in the fire so 80 percent says I hold out for next year.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

So glad I got mine done last year. Hoping to chase some bears this summer and be surprised if we can't.Pretty social distanced doing it but I never thought I'd be wiping groceries down and not leaving the farm for 30+ days either so who knows. I'd say majority are going to pass might open up opportunity for lower point people to draw this year in 2020


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

SMITTY1233 said:


> So glad I got mine done last year. Hoping to chase some bears this summer and be surprised if we can't.Pretty social distanced doing it but I never thought I'd be wiping groceries down and not leaving the farm for 30+ days either so who knows. I'd say majority are going to pass might open up opportunity for lower point people to draw this year in 2020


I know someone who is drawing a red oak tag this year. See you at the tree.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Wouldn’t miss it so hoping this **** is long over and we dont even think about it! Crazy times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Well if nothing else ill put in for red oak and see if no one else applies heck ill get the point either way.

Apparently they are telling turkey hunters to stay local and who knows what that even means...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

shaffe48b said:


> Well if nothing else ill put in for red oak and see if no one else applies heck ill get the point either way.
> 
> Apparently they are telling turkey hunters to stay local and who knows what that even means...


Per executive order 2020-42 hunting, fishing, hiking and walking is allowed along with no stated distance to drive to where those activities can be practiced.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Well people over to the turkey side are saying other people are saying this or that. I dont know if things were said with the most recent order or not.

But misinformation abounds.

And while where at it, did you hear red oak only was cancelled this fall so no one apply for red oak:shhh:.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> Well people over to the turkey side are saying other people are saying this or that. I dont know if things were said with the most recent order or not.
> 
> But misinformation abounds.
> 
> And while where at it, did you hear red oak only was cancelled this fall so no one apply for red oak:shhh:.


Pretty sure I heard the same for Baldwin management unit.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

When you posted this you got me thinking what will I do? Then I realized I have leases in MO this year. Archery for 14 days on 4 of them and the full Firearm season on 3 of them. My decision is made, apply for a point. When I draw I want to be able to focus all my time bear hunting. If its taking me 10 years to draw I don't want to go into it with limited time available.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be buying a point. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Per executive order 2020-42 hunting, fishing, hiking and walking is allowed along with no stated distance to drive to where those activities can be practiced.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html


That is what it says all right...but what will the next one say, or the one after that? Maybe no orders in place but there may be some local "hot spots" that one might wish to avoid and nobody knows where those might be. 

If I only had a few points I might risk it but with the high number I have there are too many potential variables for my taste. That said, it would really piss me off if this thing killed me before I got a tag! FM


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

If I only had a handful of point I would put in for the Baldwin area just in case everyone else only did points. But my son and I both have enough point to get a draw plan was for him to draw this year and me next year. I think we will just do points another year to much unknown, if this covid thing is over we both could be very busy at work and that will take priority, if its not over I feel 14 years worth of points could get wasted depending on what the DNR feels like doing.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

A month ago I was planning on hunting the Newberry unit. Now unemployed for who knows how long I'll be applying for another point.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do I take a chance in 2020 or wait until Covid 19 is a memory? For me collecting enough bait may be my biggest issue by August. I have not decided on a plan of action. It took a lot of years to be able to draw for either red oak or Newberry first hunt.


Should have read your thread before posting one similar. Sorry. I'm with you. I'll get a tag this year for sure in Gwinn unit. Just worried if this covid returns and I do have one in my pocket and they close travel...Again. Will they return my point or say Sorry ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

johnIV said:


> Should have read your thread before posting one similar. Sorry. I'm with you. I'll get a tag this year for sure in Gwinn unit. Just worried if this covid returns and I do have one in my pocket and they close travel...Again. Will they return my point or say Sorry ?


I posted a DNR Press Release in the Turkey Hunting forum. This was issued right before the start of the season. If you bought your tag you can return it for a refund prior to the start of the season.

For bear I would guess if you purchased your tag before the stay close to home order was issued you could get a refund. Preference points would more than likely be reset since you took an opportunity away from someone else. No different than elk tags.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah that's nice of them but it isnt the 20 dollar tag we are worried about but rather the points.

Most people anyhow.

Which why everyone with more points than me (1) should absolutely not risk it on red oak


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I posted a DNR Press Release in the Turkey Hunting forum. This was issued right before the start of the season. If you bought your tag you can return it for a refund prior to the start of the season.
> 
> For bear I would guess if you purchased your tag before the stay close to home order was issued you could get a refund. Preference points would more than likely be reset since you took an opportunity away from someone else. No different than elk tags.


Looks like there is a decent possibility that the travel ban will be lifted. At least here where I live And definitely up across the bridge. Not sure how they'll manage the travel going across to the UP. Either way, I guess we'll see in september


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Point for me, I have 9. Waiting for Baldwin !


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

The models for infection and death rate have come no where close to being accurate. I'm not down playing the seriousness of this virus, but those are the facts so far. I guess given the statistics at this point, I'm optimistic we will be in far better shape than the media would have us believe by then.

Hunters are in the woods for turkey season, I believe there will be a bear season as well.
I'll be putting in for a tag. If I'm wrong and bait is hard to find I'll hope to find a houndsman willing to hunt and maintain social distance if necessary at that time.

I'm not going to let the what-if factors, computer models, and media keep me from living. While this is a very serious situation, so is living life.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Biggbear said:


> The models for infection and death rate have come no where close to being accurate. I'm not down playing the seriousness of this virus, but those are the facts so far. I guess given the statistics at this point, I'm optimistic we will be in far better shape than the media would have us believe by then.
> 
> Hunters are in the woods for turkey season, I believe there will be a bear season as well.
> I'll be putting in for a tag. If I'm wrong and bait is hard to find I'll hope to find a houndsman willing to hunt and maintain social distance if necessary at that time.
> ...


Common sense really does go farther than people give it credit. Those that don't think they have it, maybe should stay home. I'm all for that. Just don't treat me as if I don't.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My biggest concern is begin able to get enough bait. Travel shouldn’t be a big deal. Travel to camp and stay at least for 14 days quarantine period never leaving the property. I process my own bear, I can make all the ice I need. Typically speaking I eat at camp if the saloons are still closed so be it.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Putting in this year. I was supposed to go to Iowa this year but my hunting partner can't swing it as he just bought a new house. So called up my father to see how he's looking for points, and we should draw just about any U.P. zone. Starting to shop for a guide this week.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Just for kicks and giggles, how many points does Red Oak normally take? 9+? I'm sitting on 5 or 6, but haven't applied in years. This is the year that I have to apply/buy a point or I lose mine.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Nevermind, that's actually in the digest.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

BumpRacerX said:


> Just for kicks and giggles, how many points does Red Oak normally take? 9+? I'm sitting on 5 or 6, but haven't applied in years. This is the year that I have to apply/buy a point or I lose mine.


Depending on how many years. I think after 2-3 years they start over again.


----------



## .358Fan (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a good hunting buddy that wouldn't have enough points to hunt this year so I am just putting in for a point so we can team up next year. Otherwise we would be hunting up in the Bergland unit this year. 

I know its a tough call for those in red oak, but with fewer points required to hunt Bergland, I would rather be out in the woods hunting. If I have a hard time getting bait and my chances are lower, I know it will only be a couple years before we get the opportunity to hunt again. 

Best of luck 

.358 Fan


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

BumpRacerX said:


> Just for kicks and giggles, how many points does Red Oak normally take? 9+? I'm sitting on 5 or 6, but haven't applied in years. This is the year that I have to apply/buy a point or I lose mine.


I think Red Oak normally takes 9, but this year?? If the responses on this forum are an indication of overall hunter sentiment it sounds like alot of guys are going to take a point. It may be possible to draw in places like Red Oak, Baldwin, or Amasa with far less points than it normally would. Who knows you have nothing to lose, if you don't draw you still get a point, and you may just get lucky.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

BumpRacerX said:


> Just for kicks and giggles, how many points does Red Oak normally take? 9+? I'm sitting on 5 or 6, but haven't applied in years. This is the year that I have to apply/buy a point or I lose mine.


There is a stipulation in the book that if you haven’t applied in 5 years they reset you to 0. May want to log in and check your status, hope you don’t get burned.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

As fro the Baldwin BMU, norm is 12 Points, add to that it is only 1 Hunt Period so that is another factor and for some 12 + years is more of a once in a Lifetime Chance as a friend did it 2 years ago with 13 and saw Zero Bears and he stated he would not try again as he is in his mid 60's too long to Wait another 12+ years... As for fewer Applying this maybe but for most the few Number of Licenses given each year and only 1 Hunt Period is tough to Pass up a year when fewer might be out so one's Bait Sites might get more Activity than years when many are out in the Baldwin Unit. As for Bait heard that contacting with possible place that throw out bait such as Donut Shops, Cake Bakeries, And small grocery stores that toss out old stock like donuts and cakes etc might be worth stopping or calling and see if you could provide a receptacle that could be left and collected often to start stocking up on what can be used as Bait. Some places might allow you to if you collected it often as to not attract rodents and such. A guide I used years ago had some kind of deal with a manufacturer of cakes / donuts and because they had an expiration date he would get the stuff free and by the pallet and just had a large cooler area where he store it to help it last longer ( it was a walk in type cooler) Might be worth contacting one of these that is an outlet type location if you have one near by and see if you can get old stock from there. Free Bait is always a good thing... 
Since bait has been mentioned as tough to get! 
Newaygo1


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I burned my points last year. 
Pulled bear bbq sandwiches last Sunday were awesome. 
I have an elk trip planned this fall so bear will have to wait until maybe next year. Point for me. I’ll never hunt the NL. I won’t wait that long, rather take my chances in the UP later seasons. 

Bait. 
Dog food, corn and molasses. Other things also work but you might have to work with what’s available, and that will work great. 

We only get so many huntin seasons in this world don’t miss out on one just because there might be some challenges. Sounds like you got a plan for the covid so go for it.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I would apply. I think you’ll be fine by August. I would think the biggest risk would be if you’re trying to collect leftover stuff from local restaurants. I’d think the bear bait suppliers will still have a pile of bait


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MSURAT (Aug 8, 2014)

As a bear feed supplier, I can personally say we stocked to the rafters and loaded for bear season. We have been stockpiling since last October to have enough on hand for the summer. If you are wondering what place... it's the one with the pretty blonde and all the kids working.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Botiz said:


> There is a stipulation in the book that if you haven’t applied in 5 years they reset you to 0. May want to log in and check your status, hope you don’t get burned.


I applied first thing this morning. I have 5 points, and assuming I don't get a tag this year for Red Oak will now have 6. On the odd chance that I do, it's a great year to live in Grayling. If I didn't live where I hunted, it would depend on other variables. State Campgrounds are closed until June 21st but there's always private options. You're allowed to come to your cabin/second house up north. And there will always be a way to get bait imo.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Buying another point for a Drummond island hunt. Couple more years maybe. Good luck everyone.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Opted for my 8th point this morning. If all goes well as planned, should be hunting next fall!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I was planning on putting in for a tag this year but with all the covid issues I just decided to take a point giving me 15.

Also put in for my daughters bear point and elk chance giving her 4 each, she's 10


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Did the same. Just got the point which will give me 13 going into next year.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Sounds like a good year to apply for hard to draw hunts if you are close to the points?


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> I was planning on putting in for a tag this year but with all the covid issues I just decided to take a point giving me 15.
> 
> Also put in for my daughters bear point and elk chance giving her 4 each, she's 10


Great idea to be putting the kids in! My son will be 4 in June and I just put in for his 3rd bear point and 3rd elk chance. He loves being in the woods and going hunting with dad and grandpa. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a little confused. I tried to set up my son an account to start saving points, and it wouldn't let since he doesn't have a driver's license. I'm not sure how you guy's are pulling this off....any help?


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

State ID... there is one of 2 ID's needed a Drivers License or a State ID, Since he does not have a DL you / he would need to apply for a State ID...
Newaygo1


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

lumpy0910 said:


> I'm a little confused. I tried to set up my son an account to start saving points, and it wouldn't let since he doesn't have a driver's license. I'm not sure how you guy's are pulling this off....any help?


A DNR Sportcard can be purchased for $1 for a child without a state ID. The sportcard gives the child a unique identifying number in the DNR's license sales system. The license must be purchased using the child's State of Michigan DNR Sportcard #.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

That is what I did for my three sons and daughter. All three boys have tagged out, now it is my little girls turn. She is 21 and has 13 points. Going to wait until next year when I retire and can devote the time to get her a Baldwin Unit bear.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

zep02 said:


> A DNR Sportcard can be purchased for $1 for a child without a state ID. The sportcard gives the child a unique identifying number in the DNR's license sales system. The license must be purchased using the child's State of Michigan DNR Sportcard #.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So, I've been trying to set it up. I have a sportsman card for him already. When I go to set it up, I put in the info to set him one up, then I have to put in address and email, which I'd fine I use my email, but then they still ask for a driver license number. I cannot figure out how to get around it....driving me crazy! Sorry to bug you guys


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

lumpy0910 said:


> So, I've been trying to set it up. I have a sportsman card for him already. When I go to set it up, I put in the info to set him one up, then I have to put in address and email, which I'd fine I use my email, but then they still ask for a driver license number. I cannot figure out how to get around it....driving me crazy! Sorry to bug you guys


I’ve used the sports card number for my daughter in the past but have not used the new system.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

lumpy0910 said:


> So, I've been trying to set it up. I have a sportsman card for him already. When I go to set it up, I put in the info to set him one up, then I have to put in address and email, which I'd fine I use my email, but then they still ask for a driver license number. I cannot figure out how to get around it....driving me crazy! Sorry to bug you guys


I've always just used her Sports Card Number. This was the first year doing it online and it worked fine. IDK maybe try it at a retailer if online doesnt work


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> I've always just used her Sports Card Number. This was the first year doing it online and it worked fine. IDK maybe try it at a retailer if online doesnt work


That's what I was thinking of trying. I appreciate all the input guys.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I created a new account and put in for a point.


----------

